# Menhaden Oil Question



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey All,

Hopefully, some of you experienced folks can help me out on this one. Here in a month or so, I am going to salt down some bait (after reading that most excellent thread in the Bible forum). I like the idea of putting menhaden oil in there as an attractant. 

So I went online and I found a couple of things: a dispenser of 48oz of the oil and something called Jack's Juice Bait Spray. My question is which way should I go? Before I salt the bait down, should I spray it with that juice, or should I marinate/soak it as a couple of the posters in the Bible suggests? If I should soak it, is there anywhere that you folks know of that I can pick up a smaller amount of the oil (I checked Greg's Baitshack, and he didn't have it)? I can't see myself using 48 oz of it in the near future. 

Oh yeah, and even if I don't use Jack's Juice on the salted bait, is it good stuff? Do any of you all use it?

Thanks much,

AJ


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Boaters World sales Menhaden Oil in 1 gallon jugs for $17.95. Here is the link: http://www.boatersworld.com/product/476970611.htm

Just a word of caution,,,use that stuff outside and wear old clothes, cause your wife will disown you if you open that stuff inside and stink up her house:--|,,,,,been there, done it, got the T-shirt and the the ear boxing to go along with it


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Fireline20 said:


> Boaters World sales Menhaden Oil in 1 gallon jugs for $17.95. Here is the link: http://www.boatersworld.com/product/476970611.htm
> 
> Just a word of caution,,,use that stuff outside and wear old clothes, cause your wife will disown you if you open that stuff inside and stink up her house:--|,,,,,been there, done it, got the T-shirt and the the ear boxing to go along with it


Thanks for the words of wisdom, fire.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

get whatever size you can get cheapest, then use what you need and sell the rest of it to a trapper... he'll use it for bait/attractor on the line...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

use what you need, then set up an iv drip off the end of the pier. i always wanted to try soaking my gulp in that stuff.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, guys. 

That's a thought, Lip_Ripper, thanks. I just got one of the 32oz gulp shrimp containers and one of the peelers. I might try it out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Bubba, Like Rockfish said, but keep what ya don't use. At the end of this season, (summer) I used up the last of what I had. It was %yrs old. Yep it was the nastiest stinkin stuff but it produced.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Rockfish1 said:


> get whatever size you can get cheapest, then use what you need and sell the rest of it to a trapper... he'll use it for bait/attractor on the line...


Good idea, we might trap with some.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Use it quite a bit to make Chum Block,Pretty pricey at West Marine 22 / 24 a gal


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

I sell 1qt jugs of the best Menhaden oil out there ( Tournament Master) for $8.99.

Greg


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Greg's Baitshack said:


> I sell 1qt jugs of the best Menhaden oil out there ( Tournament Master) for $8.99.
> 
> Greg


That is a great price. Have you got Menhaden Milk,,,I heard that was better and not quite as smelly or messy.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Greg's Baitshack said:


> I sell 1qt jugs of the best Menhaden oil out there ( Tournament Master) for $8.99.
> 
> Greg


That is a great price. Have you got Menhaden Milk,,,I heard that was better and not quite as smelly or messy.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The biggest difference between the oil and milk is that the milk is water soluble so the scent actually disperses throughout the water column, whereas the oil mainly stays on top of the water. We used to use the milk to make chum and on a dripper, and use spray bottles full of menhaden oil to spray the water every so often to liven up the slick.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

basstardo said:


> use spray bottles full of menhaden oil to spray the water every so often to liven up the slick.



now that's a time you'd hate to see a wind change/swirl... just couldn't imagine fishing all day with a stink like that on ya...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great ideas, guys. Thanks so much! 

Greg, I'll PM you regarding details of the sale. I'll buy some of that oil from you! I didn't see it on the webpage - glad you have it!!!

AJ


----------

